# what is muffed Ice Pigeon x Swiss Crescent



## Vova (Mar 27, 2012)

*What if muffed Ice Pigeon x Swiss Crescent*

I have a female Yellow Saxon Swiss crescent that doesn't have a mate. What if I where to pair her up with one of my Muffed ice pigeon that also doesn't have a mate, what would the offspring look like? I don't usually cross breed and I have no clue how recessive gene work. A link to pigeon genetics/breeding for color would be very helpful. thnx


----------



## rudolph.est (May 14, 2009)

This isn't an easy one to predict.

The yellow saxon is probably recessive red dilute on blue (but could be other things, I am not sure about the saxon gene pool). Muffed ice, if obviously blue homozygous ice, dirty.

You will probably get het ice blue birds split for recessive red (all male offspring will be carrying dilute). I don't know how the white / pied genes of the saxons ingerit either.

Make the cross and see...


----------



## Albannai (Jan 21, 2001)

Some of ice pigeons are dilute or dilute split .. So you may have dilute babies. Moreover, ice are mostly ts//ts. All babies will carry toy stincel.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Forellen ice are not toy stenciled. They are just normal blue checks (and blue bars).

Also I don't think Swiss Crescents are recessive red/yellow. They are almost white with red/yellow bars and red/yellow across the neck/breast like a crescent shape.


----------



## indigobob (Nov 12, 2008)

The crescent may also be ice.....and ash-red.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

From what I've heard they aren't ice, but rather faded and the "yellow" is pale. 

Ice Pigeons are also pale, so all the offspring will be ash-gold (pale ash-red, "yellow" in crescents). Het ice, het dirty, so the lightness of the birds will probably vary quite a bit. Also the sons will be het faded so not as light as a crescent but should be lighter than a normal ash-red.

That is assuming I was told correctly about the genotype of Crescents.


----------



## Vova (Mar 27, 2012)

I cant wait until breeding season to see what I get from them, I'll defiantly post some pictures on here, if I don't forget.


----------



## thepigeonkey (Oct 12, 2011)

Sounds like an interesting cross. 

Post a pic of each parent and it will make it much easier to see what they can produce. Does the ice pigeon have toy stencil? is it barred? I don't know what a Saxon Swiss crescent looks like I couldn't even find one on google. I found lots of other amazing saxons.


----------



## Vova (Mar 27, 2012)

thepigeonkey said:


> Sounds like an interesting cross.
> 
> Post a pic of each parent and it will make it much easier to see what they can produce. Does the ice pigeon have toy stencil? is it barred? I don't know what a Saxon Swiss crescent looks like I couldn't even find one on google. I found lots of other amazing saxons.


Hes barred http://i1179.photobucket.com/albums/x391/Vladeo/2012-11-08124941.jpg?t=1352412521 

he looks pinkish because my curtains are red

I don't have a pic of my yellow crescent yet, heres one i found on the internet. http://www.unitedswallowclub.com/Zwonitz German Photos/Saxon Moon Pigeon.html


----------



## thepigeonkey (Oct 12, 2011)

Oh yes the Saxon moon, very nice. I don't know anything about them. Becky?,.. Rudolph? What genes do the Saxon moons have? A white bird with red bars. Are they toy stencil? ice? ash red?


----------



## Albannai (Jan 21, 2001)

Ice pigeons and Swiss crescent are from the same family. But, ice are mostly (not all) toy stincel ts//ts and Swiss crescents are not. Swiss crescents in general (dilte) and ice pigeons are not? I mated 8 different ice pigeons cocks ts and barbless with blue, ash red and dilute ash red hens. never had and dilute baby. So, i think all offspring will be Blue bronze icy and ash red icy toy stincel split ts//+


----------



## Vova (Mar 27, 2012)

Hopefully we'll all see next spring


----------



## thepigeonkey (Oct 12, 2011)

Albannai said:


> Ice pigeons and Swiss crescent are from the same family. But, ice are mostly (not all) toy stincel ts//ts and Swiss crescents are not. Swiss crescents in general (dilte) and ice pigeons are not? I mated 8 different ice pigeons cocks ts and barbless with blue, ash red and dilute ash red hens. never had and dilute baby. So, i think all offspring will be Blue bronze icy and ash red icy toy stincel split ts//+


So your saying Swiss crescents are ash red and they are ice? 
In that case we know all the sons will be ash redbar ice with bronze and all the daughters will be bluebar ice and bronze.
And the sons will carry blue and dilute.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

thepigeonkey said:


> Oh yes the Saxon moon, very nice. I don't know anything about them. Becky?,.. Rudolph? What genes do the Saxon moons have? A white bird with red bars. Are they toy stencil? ice? ash red?


I already said what they are in a previous post.


----------



## thepigeonkey (Oct 12, 2011)

MaryOfExeter said:


> From what I've heard they aren't ice, but rather faded and the "yellow" is pale.
> 
> Ice Pigeons are also pale, so all the offspring will be ash-gold (pale ash-red, "yellow" in crescents). Het ice, het dirty, so the lightness of the birds will probably vary quite a bit. Also the sons will be het faded so not as light as a crescent but should be lighter than a normal ash-red.
> 
> That is assuming I was told correctly about the genotype of Crescents.





MaryOfExeter said:


> I already said what they are in a previous post.


They will have blues too won't they,.. blue hens.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Yes there will be blue hens. The faded will barely effect them but the pale and het ice should help make them lighter than normal, to varying degrees. All of the kids will be carrying ts white and will show bronzing in the bars


----------

